# Coyote Question???



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

If I were to come across a coyote pup..say that the mother got shot and i took the pup and raised it as a pet.. would i catch a lot of heat from federal people or the fish and game about having a while animal as a pet??? I really wanna coyote for some strange reason, but is it legal/ethical?


----------



## DBL (Sep 11, 2007)

Ive see a few people have raised as pets and they all were meaner than hell. I don't know about Utah but in Wyoming it seems to be legal.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Wild animals are just that and to try and tame one would not be in the best interest of you or the kids in the neighborhood. I'm pretty sure having one as a pet is illegal (no proof of that tho), but my old vet told me that having a fox was illegal. So......
A friend of mine once had a cute and cuddly little racoon kit that would ride on his shoulder and help him pick up women....until it tried to rip his ear off one morning.....It went to the Ogden Nature Center.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

DBL said:


> Ive see a few people have raised as pets and they all were meaner than hell.


That is my opinion. I don't think you could ever get cute and cuddly from a yote pup.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Way back when, my grandfather, as a young man, was deer hunting and found a Bobcat cub. He watched it for a while and decided that its mother was not coming back. So he took it and decided to raise it himself. Even though he loved having it as a pet, it was meaner than the devil himself (so I've heard). He said he would leave it in the backyard, like a dog, and when my great grandfather went out to his garden, the bobcat would stalk him and only him. I wish they would have had home cameras at this time because I'm sure it would have been very funny to watch a bobcat stalk a man in his backyard. It wouldn't try to really hurt him, but it would play with him rough. Anyway, the point of this story is I'm sure you would have fun with it, but you can't tame a WILD animal. I'm sure that takes years and years of time to change a WILD animal to tame them. JMO


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, you probably would get a lot of heat, there is another topic on the forum that has a story about a guy that got a lot of heat for raising a deer. I think it would be pretty cool to raise a wild animal, like that guy in Heber who had the grizzlies that they used in a lot of films.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

It is definitely illegal to have a coyote as a pet, without the proper permits anyways. The last I heard, it is not permitted to have any native species of the state of Utah as a pet. I got in trouble when I was a kid for having horny toads. People like those folks in Heber who have the bears and wolves and such that they use in movies have all kinds of special permission and red tape that they went through to get there. The government isn't going to let any average Joe have such animals just because they want an unconventional pet.

Now, if a coyote was to impregnate your Pomeranian or something, then that would be a different story.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

There are likely a lot of city and county ordinances against having wild animals, such as coyotes, as pets. As for anything on a state level, I doubt it. They are a non-protected species. Horned toads, on the other hand, do afford some level of protection from the state, as well as most of our local reptiles.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

A lot of states, if not all have a limit/cap on how many people they issue these special permits to and once they are filled, they are filled. I think it would be really cool!

I know that there is someone that lives in payson that has a pet kangaroo. I am not sure what the circumstances were, but I think it was because there was some special needs or something. That would be awesome to have a really random pet like that!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

There is a guy up in Park City that has some Kangaroos.....two I think....sometimes they get out and are a real nuissance........given the opportunity I'd plug one just cause I can't stand them. Sorry, this was kinda off topic.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

The "Guy in Heber" has a name. It is Doug Zuece. (And he lives in Daniels) If you have ever been around him, and his wife, you know why they have those animals. They are some of the best folks around!!!! I was lucky to have a Father (Rest his sole) that was friends with Doug. I was able to get close to "Bart" the grizz. that was in "Legends of the Fall" HE WAS HUUUUGE!!!!!! What an awsome experiance!!!

But Ya, I think having a Coyote as a pet would be a NO, NO.


----------



## DBL (Sep 11, 2007)

I just did some reading on Wyoming's game and fish page and discovered that is indeed legal to have a coyote for a pet in Wyoming with no permits or any thing needed. I'm still not sure about Utah.


----------



## foxhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

I wouldnt try haveing a pet coyote if i were you. If they are anything like raccoons, when they grow up even though you took care of them they turn vicous and rip your arms apart.
Foxhunter


----------

